# Roberge Dairy



## bearshep (Feb 24, 2006)

If anyone is interested in selling *Roberge Dairy* bottles (or other Roberge Dairy items) I would be interested. My wife is a Roberge and it was her great grandfather who started the dairy about 60 years ago in Bristol, Connecticut.


----------



## madpaddla (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Bears:

 I live in CT.....I'll keep my eyes open for it.  Any certain variations your looking for? ?  

 Madpaddla


----------



## bearshep (Feb 25, 2006)

Any and all. Thanks loads.


----------

